# xp2 and 3 media



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

I have ceramics on the lower stage of each, then matrix in the middle of each and then in the xp3 there are 3 layers of the foam inserts. In the xp2 I have three layers of white filter pad that has a much more complex weave than the foam stuff that came with the xp4.
the foam stuff never seems to be too dirty while the white filter pad that I cut to fit is clogged with gunk every time I clean the filter which currently is about twice a week.
Any ideas on how to spread the gunk round? Should I put more of the fine white stuff and less of the black coarse pads? Any favourite fine particulate catcher?
I also use purigen.

Rick


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The white pads are polishing pads and clog fairly quickly. Unless you have a specific need for them, I'd ditch them. I ditched mine long ago.

What I have is eheim ehfimech on the bottom, the dark foam pads in the middle and my bio at the top of my XP3. You can run your Purigen at the top with the bio then.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I also ditched the white polishing pad and topped off the trays with more bio media. Less clogging of the filter.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> I also ditched the white polishing pad and topped off the trays with more bio media. Less clogging of the filter.


No regrets since doing that. For fine mechanical filteration you can always use the hydor fine sponge prefilters. Cant believe how clean it keeps my tank. I use a #3 sponge filter replacement (not the prefilter) so its massive but hidden by decor


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

thanks all


----------

